

Getting Feedback about your startup with Twitter - ccarnino
http://blog.fanchimp.com/social-media-feedback-with-twitter/
How can we use the Social Media to collect feedback for my startup?
This is a simple and effective guide.
======
nicolettad
Another way to collect feedback, the most important thing for startups.

